#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Παράλληλη Ασφάλιση σε ΕΤΑΑ και ΟΑΕΕ

## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρουσα έκδοση του ΙΝΕ (Ινστιτούτο Εργασίας ΓΣΕΕ) για την παράλληλη ασφάλιση που αφορά τους "παλιούς" ασφαλισμένους στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και στον ΟΑΕΕ.





Κλικ εδώ για να δείτε το αρχείο σε μεγέθυνση ή να το κατεβάσετε.

----------

milt

----------

